# Donkey Nannies!



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2019)

*There are donkey nannies in Italy. Who knew? Grazing animals are moved from high pastures down to the plains but newborn lambs are unable to make this journey on their own. 

Instead they ride in the pouches of a specially made saddle on the back of a donkey or a mule nanny. They are then returned to their mothers.

They look so cute and comfy. ☺

*


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 27, 2019)

How cute!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 27, 2019)

aaawww   How sweet


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 27, 2019)

That is so cute. They look very comfortable in there little pouches.


----------



## jujube (Sep 27, 2019)

Oh, that is precious!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 28, 2019)

Kangaroos don't need donkeys.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2019)

@Warrigal 

So?  What does this thread have to do with kangaroos?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

ooooh wow!! I've never heard of that, how gorgeous...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 28, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @Warrigal
> 
> So?  What does this thread have to do with kangaroos?


Nothing at all AC but I was reacting to the method of transport - carried in pouches.
Forgive my flippancy, I do love the donkey nannies.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2020)




----------

